# "Ears pierced - while you wait" any other examples of silly shop signs?



## enoxy (22 Jul 2010)

I was driving through Marino/Fairview yesterday and while I was stopped at traffic lights I saw a sign in a Jewellers - _*"Ears pierced - while you wait"*_.... am I missing something here or is there any other way of getting your ears pierced?!

Any one else have other examples of silly shop signs?


----------



## Homer (22 Jul 2010)

I guess the point they're making is that you don't need to book in advance.  Could have been expressed better, though.


----------



## z107 (22 Jul 2010)

Maybe someone else's ears were being pierced.


----------



## becky (22 Jul 2010)

Garages and pubs with signs saying 'hot food served all day' but what they mean is 8 or 9pm.


----------



## becky (22 Jul 2010)

No appointment necessary is the usual phrase but don't you hate it when you do walk in they're booked up.


----------



## Chocks away (22 Jul 2010)

enoxy said:


> I was driving through Marino/Fairview yesterday and while I was stopped at traffic lights I saw a sign in a Jewellers - _*"Ears pierced - while you wait"*_.... am I missing something here or is there any other way of getting your ears pierced?!
> 
> Any one else have other examples of silly shop signs?


Surely, in this day and age, some firm must be doing it remotely


----------



## Mpsox (23 Jul 2010)

My favourite is the petrol station in Newry with the sign for "genuine diesel". It's a whole different world up there !!


----------



## UptheDeise (23 Jul 2010)

Off topic but local window doctor has a sign saying 'gimme a break!'

Hairdresser is called curl up n'dye.


----------



## Sol28 (23 Jul 2010)

There was a sign on the N2 on the garage north of the Ashbourne bypass that had a sign up for ages (a properly printed, on corrugated plastic, sign) "€8 Hand Job €8" and in quiet small writing was "Car Wash" (you had to look for that part of the sign!).


----------



## Mpsox (23 Jul 2010)

It's not a shop sign, but there are signs on the Tipp county bounds welcoming you to the home of hurling


----------



## PyritePete (23 Jul 2010)

on the old N3 there's a place called Bachelors Lodge, with the words Riding Centre underneath. I think it may have changed now but was there for years !!

A chinese called Soon Fatt on the old N7 into Monasterevan.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Jul 2010)

I think this sign beats the lot.


----------



## GarBow (23 Jul 2010)

Homer said:


> I guess the point they're making is that you don't need to book in advance. Could have been expressed better, though.


 
Or perhaps it's a joke??


----------



## AgathaC (23 Jul 2010)

I once rang a company in relation to garden work, their ad said 'no job too small'. They immediately informed me that their prices started at 500e...


----------



## BillK (23 Jul 2010)

enoxy said:


> I was driving through Marino/Fairview yesterday and while I was stopped at traffic lights I saw a sign in a Jewellers - _*"Ears pierced - while you wait"*_.... am I missing something here or is there any other way of getting your ears pierced?!
> 
> Any one else have other examples of silly shop signs?


 

The sign obviously worked in that it caught your attention and through you has reached a much wider audience.

Reminds me of an optician in Coventry who went under the name of Hugh Seymour.


----------



## oldtimer (23 Jul 2010)

Mpsox said:


> It's not a shop sign, but there are signs on the Tipp county bounds welcoming you to the home of hurling


Whats wrong with that? It is the home of hurling since 1884.


----------



## Crugers (24 Jul 2010)

BillK said:


> ...Reminds me of an optician in Coventry who went under the name of Hugh Seymour...


Or if you are looking for the best 'Compo', you could go to Hugh J Ward & Co...


----------



## BillK (24 Jul 2010)

Crugers said:


> Or if you are looking for the best 'Compo', you could go to Hugh J Ward & Co...


 *Really* like that one.


----------



## AlastairSC (25 Jul 2010)

*Signs*

..or the other legal firm: Dewey, Cheetham & Howe, after you've been ripped off by that well-known building firm Bodgett & Scarper....


----------



## Yorrick (25 Jul 2010)

" Fresh Sandwiches for sale" just in case you were looking for stale ones for some reason.


----------



## Chocks away (25 Jul 2010)

Anybody used the august services of *Sue, Gribbit and Runne *in these litigious times? What Happens Now


----------



## ajapale (25 Jul 2010)

*"Teas" *...why is it plural? They never offer different types of tea!


----------



## csirl (26 Jul 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Whats wrong with that? It is the home of hurling since 1884.


 
There must be something in the water....literally.....Is is a warning sign so people can avoid getting covered with puke?


----------



## greenfield (26 Jul 2010)

I used to deal with a solicitors firm in UK called Wright Hassall & Co


----------



## Rois (26 Jul 2010)

am amazed by the sign on Burns Dog Food saying "Not Tested on Animals"??


----------



## Chocks away (26 Jul 2010)

Back of Roasted Peanuts bag .......... may contain traces of nuts. I generally aspirate when reading this


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Jul 2010)

Here's an interesting list, enjoy.


----------



## Homer (26 Jul 2010)

On one level, it *is* very funny.

On another level, it's an unfortunate symptom of how litigious society has become that this sort of inane warning needs to be included on packaging in order to protect against frivolous lawsuits.


----------



## MandaC (26 Jul 2010)

I always laugh when I see pet toys, squeaky toys, etc and on the label there is a photo of a dog playing with the toy.  Then it says on the label, dog not included.


----------



## colin79ie (1 Aug 2010)

Nurofen for kids label reads 'do not drive or operate machinery'!

Keep them off the trikes!


----------



## Vanilla (2 Aug 2010)

There was an old thread on AAM about this a while back but unfortunately I can't find it now.


----------



## Seagull (3 Aug 2010)

Is this the one you meant? http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=91190


----------



## Vanilla (3 Aug 2010)

Seagull said:


> Is this the one you meant? http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=91190


 
Excellent, thanks- that's the one.


----------

